# Best dog trainer in eastern nc



## cameron (Aug 8, 2010)

who is the best dog trainer in eastern north carolina, i am looking to send my lab to a trainer for hunt test and possibly field trials.


----------



## labman626 (Aug 31, 2009)

Alan Pleasent for Field Trials. Charlie Jurney for Hunt Test.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I like Chris Locklear. 
http://www.lockedandloadedretrievers.com/
________
Digital Vaporizer


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure what part of NC he's in but I've always been impressed with Stacy Wests dogs. Fowlcreek Kennels.


----------



## Lenore (Apr 2, 2010)

My vote is for Terry Price at http://www.oakridge-kennels.com/
Terry Price is located an hour south of Charlotte and has a wonderful facility and grounds to match.


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

Eastern NC for hunt test I'd go with Stacey West. Now if you're willing interested in coming toward the western part of the state I don't know who you'd find better than Joel Porter.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

If you have a possible interest in field trials, then I'd go with a field trial pro. I believe you will have more success taking a dog trained for field trials to a hunt test than a dog trained for hunt tests to a field trial.


----------



## choch2odog (Feb 8, 2005)

Chris does an excellent job with young dogs. He really does a great job of keeping the young dogs confident and establishing a solid foundation. Which is essential in which ever game you decide to play.


----------



## bushawg (Mar 27, 2009)

If you want to send your dog for field trials go with Alan Pleasant of Black River Retrievers out of Benson. If you want to try the hunt test game go with Dave Wilson at www.goldleafretrievers.com I think both men display the kind of desire and attention to detail that would make any owner happy. 

Know what you want out of your dog before you get started putting money into it.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Dave Wilson at Gold Leaf Retrievers!


----------



## Stacy Marriner (Jun 19, 2008)

If I were you, I would try to decide if I wanted to prepare for HT or FT. If you decide on HT, I can recommend Dave Wilson at Goldleaf Retrievers. He is a great trainer, and even a better person. He is a HT pro that can evaluate your dog for field trials. I think if you have a dog with strong FT potential, he would guide you to a FT pro. He would be honest with you. 

If you decide on FT and think your dog may possibly have what it takes and would like to go with a FT pro in NC, I can recommend Gary and Elizabeth Unger. They too are great trainers and people. Alan and Gwen Pleasant are also a good choice, but I'm not sure how much young dog work they are doing, if you have a young dog. You would have to check with them. I don't think you could go wrong with any of the above. I have personnally dealt with all these folks and can tell you that they will all take good care of your dog, and shoot you straight. Good Luck. Feel free to PM me if you need to.


----------

